# Please refer me to some ass gain stories



## Kenster102.5 (May 10, 2007)

*Some stories or sites with stories that have ass weight gain or ass expansion? * Stories where the women's legs, hips, thighs and ass, gain most of the weight. 
Thank you.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 15, 2007)

Pretty much anything by Bilie Joe is viable ground, for starters. Peruse the "Unique Special Interests" archive, almost anything stuckage is bound to involve ass growth.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry, but sometimes a thread title just makes me giggle.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (May 16, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I'm sorry, but sometimes a thread title just makes me giggle.


YOUNG MAN THERE IS NOTHING FUNNY ABOUT ME MASTURBATING TO SUCH STORIES NOW IS THERE!!! LOL your welcome I made you laugh.


----------

